# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Fuente El Cañuelo

## embalses al 100%

Pues el otro día, de vuelta del José Torán, nos paramos a ver como iba este venero natural continuo, que ni con esta fuerte sequía ha dejado de aportar agua. Y eso es una magnífica noticia, ya no esperaba casi nadie que así estuviera.

Antes había una especie de pilar en la que caía el agua, pero como la gente venía a aprovecharse de ese agua cortando el chorro continuo para otros fines, el Ayuntamiento decidió destruirlo y dejar que el agua emanara del suelo como siempre. Cuando el agua abundaba había incluso cangrejos de río, que, como no puede ser de otra manera, la gente terminó extinguiéndolos de la zona, por pesca  :Mad: .

El manantial, está en una zona boscosa casi selvática de fácil acceso, en el cruce de las carreteras Lora-La Puebla con la carretera La Puebla-Constantina.

En la zona emergía la humedad:


Ahí estaba el pilar:




Y ya empieza a salir agua por todo el suelo:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunas más:







El agua está totalmente clara y es totalmente potable. Al pié del nacimiento hay un gran Higuerón.

----------

